# Very worried about young tinc (not eating)



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Two weeks ago on February 15th, I picked up two azureus from Josh’s frogs at the NARBC expo. Originally, both were eating about as much as you would expect from frogs newly moved in, but they were eating. One seemed to eat more, and was out more frequently than the other for a few days. Since then, the one that was eating more seems to not be eating at all (while still coming out fairly often), while the other has become slightly larger and much fatter.

They are being fed wingless melanogaster fruit flies dusted with repashy calcium plus once a day, enough that there’s still some left over the next day, so surely they can’t be competing for food. There is a feeding station, but mostly the flies have been everywhere.

Humidity is reading 90+ at all times, and temps fluctuate between 65 and 72. Enclosure substrate is sphagnum moss.

Today, I decided to separate the one that isn’t doing so well to put it in a Tupperware container about half the size of the 6 qt plastic shoe box they were both in before. Both containers have been thoroughly seeded with springtails, and each have a water dish and feeding station. Was this a mistake?

I tried to attach pictures of the new quarantine enclosure, the “sick” frog, the old quarantine enclosure, and the Healthy frog in that order. Note that the “sick” frog is much thinner than the healthy one, where you can actually see its fat from the top. Please let me know if the pictures don’t show up.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Darn, it looks like only the last pic showed up. I really don’t want to stress the frog further by removing it’s hide, so I’ll have to wait to get another picture.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks like low-grade garden center sphagnum, which I avoid because it generally isn't very clean or consistent. What brand was it?
Any ventilation in the enclosures?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Dane said:


> Looks like low-grade garden center sphagnum, which I avoid because it generally isn't very clean or consistent. What brand was it?
> Any ventilation in the enclosures?


There is ventilation in both enclosures. There are holes along the sides of the 6 quart tub, and a few small slits in the lid of the Tupperware.

The brand of sphagnum moss is Mosser Lee from Home Depot. I made sure to soak it in water, pour it out, and keep soaking until the water was mostly clear to clean it and pick out any large pieces or sticks, but I suppose it might not have been enough.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Let’s see if they’ll link here. I have tape going around the Tupperware as a sight barrier.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

For some reason, I only seem to be able to upload one picture at a time. This is the original quarantine enclosure with the Healthy frog.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Mosser Lee is WI sphagnum, which is really poor quality (I know, I live here).

New Zealand (Besgrow Spagmoss) what we use for darts.

Have you notified Josh's Frogs? Yours is not the only case like this very recently.

Edit to add: 65F as a low _might_ be a contributing factor. Bumping that range up 5F might not be a bad idea.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Mosser Lee is WI sphagnum, which is really poor quality (I know, I live here).
> 
> New Zealand (Besgrow Spagmoss) what we use for darts.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, could you link me to a thread or two of the similar cases? I really hope he makes it. Don’t tell the other one, but he’s my favorite of the two.

Should I go ahead and replace the moss now, or use it more as a “for future reference” so that I don’t stress them out?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Thank you so much, could you link me to a thread or two of the similar cases? I really hope he makes it. Don’t tell the other one, but he’s my favorite of the two.
> 
> Should I go ahead and replace the moss now, or use it more as a “for future reference” so that I don’t stress them out?


There is one other case, very recently:

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/354652-phyllobates-terribilis-trio.html

I hope he makes it, too.

I don't know what to say about the moss. I'm not sure if it is a contributing factor in the immediate situation.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Should I soak him in anything to keep him hydrated? Or just leave him be?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

He just pooped. That’s a good sign, right?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> He just pooped. That’s a good sign, right?


Yes, it means it has eaten something recently. 

I wouldn't soak it. I don't suspect it is dehydrated, but it likely is very stressed. Peace and quiet is probably best.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

There was a time when the green moss came in bales that that pulled apart in square flakes like livestock alfalfa. Hydrated, it was feathery and lush and regulated moisture in a nice reliable way.

Those days are gone, now it seems only the dregs are offered. I understand about not wanting to decimate the bogs tho.

I like the new Zealand and so do my guys but it really holds on to water, and when it dries boy does it dry. I have it in everyone's env to some extent. I monitor it and make unobtrusive replacement when needed.

I hope your frog gets better. I was thinking a little nudge upward temp wise might be good also.

I really hope he comes along.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Luckily he does seem relatively active, so I’m hoping he’s just stressed for whatever reason.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Update, he’s still not eating at all and even seems to run from the very few fruit flies I put in. Is there anything I can do to boost his appetite without stressing him? I’m really worried, I know they can go downhill fast. I wouldn’t say he’s deathly skinny, but he definitely doesn’t have the chub that the other one has, and he has extremely little, if none, fat sticking out from his sides.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Wait a minute, I think I just saw him try to eat! I’m not sure he actually got anything, but he definitely lunged at a fly or springtails!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

He just chased a fly up the wall and ate it! I think he’s finally eating again!


----------

